# Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



## happymeal (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi All,

I will be getting a  C. cyaneopubescens   in the next couple of days, and would like to know everyone's experience with these. 

Many Thanks,


----------



## TheSpiderHouse (Apr 4, 2003)

I have 2.  They are awesome, imho.  Fair amount of webbing.  Rarely turn down food, and both take on crickets as large as them.  Great slings (both of mine are about 3/4")!  I'm enjoying mine, can't wait for them to get some adult coloring.


----------



## LPacker79 (Apr 4, 2003)

I got mine at 1/2" in January.  She's now 1" and every molt she goes through is like opening a present at Christmas.  Awesome, awesome spider.  This was the first sling I ever got, and she's taken everything in stride through my learning process.  I just love this little girl/guy.
A pic from her last molt:






Leanne


----------



## jezzy607 (Apr 4, 2003)

From my experience with the sub-adult male I have now, is that when he was a spiderling he was a very frequent eater and he ate a lot, but after he reached the 3" mark he eats very rarely(but will eat a large roach) and will spend ~2 months without coming out of his hide, where as before he would hang out in the open on his web, except when he molted. But I still got 2 more spiderlings this spring, hopefully one will be a female.


----------



## Code Monkey (Apr 4, 2003)

My experience has been similar to Jezzy's. I also have a sub-adult male that shows very much the same behavior.
As a sling the thing was insatiable and gobbled up food any chance it could get, but now it eats only every couple of months. It also goes into its hide for weeks at a time, not at all what I would call a display T in spite of what label others hang on it


----------



## Action Jackson (Apr 4, 2003)

Hmmm...  I will actually be ordering one of these in a month or so myself.  Further comments are appreciated


----------



## Code Monkey (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Action Jackson _
> *Hmmm...  I will actually be ordering one of these in a month or so myself.  Further comments are appreciated  *


Well, it's one of the most unique looking Ts in the hobby and easy as dirt to take care of. One of their appeals is that, like versicolors, their appearance changes with every moult from the time they're a 2nd instar sling until sexual maturity.

Once around 2" mark they *need* a bone dry enclosure with just a water dish. Keeping them moist as adults has been known to stress them out to the point of death. They need some sort of a hide and they will web their enclosure up like some halloween haunted house.

They're skittish but rarely bite, threaten, or do anything more violent than kick urticating hairs. From what I've read from other keepers, the reclusiveness that I and jezzy mention isn't unusual for (sub)adults. They will dive for cover at the first sign of disturbance.

Breeding is apparently tricky, usually requiring several males to get the job done.

Some people go absolutely gaga for this species, me, I find them a little too eccentric in appearance and behavior for me to ever get another one after mine moves onto to the cricket ranch in the sky. Hopefully, you'll be in the gaga catergory


----------



## Action Jackson (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks budrow.


----------



## kellygirl (Apr 5, 2003)

I concur with the comment about the spiderlings being able to take down large pray.  My little ones are not scared of anything!  I've got 8 C. cyanopubescen slings right now and they were SO worth the money!  :} 

kellygirl


----------



## edwardlim (Jan 27, 2015)

you can check this out, i though it was pretty helpful. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens care


----------



## truecreature (Jan 27, 2015)

Uh this post is like 12 years old, I think he has the idea by now

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 28, 2015)

raisinjelly said:


> Uh this post is like 12 years old, I think he has the idea by now


no doubt its a dino! holy Mesozoic batman!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Jan 28, 2015)

I was reading along, ready to throw in my two cents, not realizing just how old this is XD No wonder I didn't recognize any users on this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 28, 2015)

EulersK said:


> I was reading along, ready to throw in my two cents, not realizing just how old this is XD No wonder I didn't recognize any users on this thread.



I was wondering why none of them looked familiar.  I was going to call out that woman for having an adult Poec on her.


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 28, 2015)

got mine as a 3/4" sling, now she's about 3", it was my second T and I'm very happy with her, I think they're very easy to care for.


----------

